# Settle Down



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello - I just returned from a trip to my mother-in-laws house with our (just turned) 1 yr old golden, Abby. We adopted her from the Humane Society in January. It has been difficult as I think we adopted her during a tough age. We have been working through some issues, but one thing that just drives me crazy is that she will not settle down when she is around visitors at our house or we take her (in this case to my mother-in-laws). We were there for 3 hours - took her in the backyard and played ball (since we don't have a fenced in yard, this was a treat). Brought her back in the house and we constantly have to watch her so that she doesn't jump on my mother in law (who has learned not to pay attention to the dog). She might be fine for a little while and then will go right back to trying to get her attention - she just seems so excited that she doesn't know what to do with herself. If she trys to pet the dog (after wtg for her to sit nicely), Abby will then roll over on her back and go crazy, legs flailing and then try to jump up. It is so exhausting saying, no/down, and then having to keep her on a leash so she doesn't knock her over. I give her a bone or kong with peanut butter and this keeps Abby behaving for a few minutes. This can go on for hours - why doesn't she ever get tired and just lay down???? Now that we are home, a glass of wine has helped me anyway and the dog is calmly sleeping on the floor (without any wine). I would love it if she could just lay on the floor like this when we have company or are over someones house.
Any ideas on what to do is much appreciated.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I wish I had some great advice for you but both my guys get wound up when we go visiting. Using a leash inside can help. Your pup is still young and a little age will help a lot.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This sounds like young dog behavior. If it were me, she'd be on a leash at you mil's when inside. We do that with our springer when we are at my sons. Cody (springer) is too energetic around the young babies, so I'll have the leash under my foot or whatever to keep him close to me. Also, I take his crate, and if I can't be with him, I put him in his crate in the spare room. He gets lots of praise when he can be calm and let the kids interact and he's doing SO much better. Hope that can help or give you ideas.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rusty does the same thing, he goes nuts when we get company, I usually either put all of them in the back yard for a little while and then let Rusty in on leash, it's hard but it will get better, Jack used to do the same thing, now he's fine with anyone that comes, all he wants to do is shake.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi was just like your pup when she was that age...when whe reached 4 she really settled down. However she still acts like a puppy when she sees my MIL. She no longer feels the need to jump on her, but she spins in circles and demands some special nanna time..._then_ she will go lay down...


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

If its any help I have the same trouble. The only thing that might get you an hour or two of peace is to take her on a long long long (like 2 hour long, off leash, while throwing the ball) walk before going to the MIL or having company. Wear her little legs off! Mine is good for about 1-2 hours afterwards before she recoups and is ready to rock and roll again..


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She sounds like she is excited...a lot of it has to do with her age. Biscuit LOVES playing catch with the ball but that game will _wind him up_, not wear him out. Maybe if you keep the dog calm right from the beginning she will stay calmer than if that adrenaline starts pumping while chasing the ball prevents her from calming down afterward. I use a leash either attached to my belt loop or I drop it to the floor and step on it--this allows you to have both hands free and also still have some control with the dog. Thank you for rescuing her. Her activity level is probably one of the reasons that the other owner gave her up. Golden Retrievers go very quickly from a cute little fluffball to a full grown maniac in a very short space of time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn does that when anyone comes to see us - after telling people how good he is, he becomes an absolute brat for about 10 minutes. He gets totally ignored and if this does not work then he gets put on his lead and made to sit or lay down quietly. I think in general it's a puupy thing, that hopefully they will grow out of


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Our 2 yr old, Charlie is the same way. I find if I take him out where there are lots of people for him to see, like a park or Pet Smart before we go to visit anyone, he is a bit more calm.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a golden thing. It's typical golden behavior, but not loved, you need to spend serious time training it out of her. Thor still gets excited when seeing someone for the first time on a given day. But as he's now 3 1/2 once you come in, give him some love and sit on the couch, he's fine. Try teaching your golden to sit for fuss. (Only allow petting if she's seated.) You mentioned putting peanut butter in a kong and only lasting a few minutes. Have you tried putting the PB in the kong and then freezing it? It lasts a good bit longer.
Goldens are very social with people and like to be near them and in your face as much as possible.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with everyone else its a golden trait for sure. My two get hyped up.. tails start wagging and they just can't wait to greet the person and get some attention. I do think with age it will get better, at least I'm hoping! My MIL isn't fond of dogs and the last time she came to visit Murphy jumped and licked her square on her face. She ran off saying she had to go and wash her face with 'cleanser'...Well I think it will be awhile before she comes back


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Holly (at the bridge) was like this right up until her last years. I could never get her to behave when we had company over and it got to be a sore point between dh and I.She would never jump on people, but if they were sitting down, she had to be right there wanting to be petted. Cute, but after a while it gets old. Well, I sure have learned a lot since then. I now know, Bear and Bonnie are on leashes before someone comes in our door, or when we go visiting. If they don't settle down on leashes they go to the kitchen or outside. They are learning. Bear knows when he is calm he will get petted. If he is not calm, I just ask him if he wants to go in the kitchen and he lays right down! Bonnie is another matter. She just loves people SOOOO MUUUUCHHHHH that I know she will take lots more work. But, I am confident with time and training, she will behave when company comes over. I like the idea of having them on their beds when people come over. We are working on that now....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe this has already been mentioned. Try keeping her on lead attached to you when you go to you MIL. My two used to settle down quickly if they were on lead.


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses and advice. Glad to hear this is pretty common for her age. I know that Goldens love people, but this almost seems neurotic. The hardest part is that my MIL loves dogs and just wants to pet Abby, but she won't sit still and due to MIL's age the jumping could cause her physical harm. I recently bought a prong collar which has helped tremendously in our daily walks. What is the thought about using this collar in the house? I don't want to overuse it. 
BTW - we do make Abby sit before getting petted, but then she gets so excited she rolls over and kicks her feet and starts jumping all over. She is just so happy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I used the prong and the lead when training Tucker to not jump and grab visitors. Didn't take long for him to settle down and then be set "free."


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Also it sounds like maybe she is just 'starved' for attention....I noticed you said you adopted her from a humane society? Any history on her? Was she a stray or an owner giveup? If a giveup do you know why? It could be she came from a home where she was completely ignored and completely isolated? Its a possiblility....Also you could try to get her into a training/behavioral class as that might help also....Good luck


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

She was surrendered by her previous owner - their reason was that they could not afford her. Unfortunately that is the only history we got, except that she lived with other dogs and got along with them. The Humane Society treated her for roundworms (but can't imagine that is the reason why they gave her up...). I often wondered if she didn't get alot of attention as well. When we first got her home, she ate her food extremely fast like maybe the other dogs bothered her while eating. She also had submissive & excitement urination (much better now, but still has accidents). I also don't think they ever walked her on a leash as she hated it at first - jumping/growling/biting the leash. She is really good with myself and my husband (with the exception on those nights when we try to watch TV and she brings us every one of her toys trying to get us to play). After they all end up on top of the refrigerator, she goes and lays down. But otherwise, I work at home during the day and she is really good. I pay attention to her every couple of hours but I go to her, she doesn't bother me, and we take a walk in the afternoon. We have a list of behaviour specialists and are going through them now to try to select the best one. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

SolidGold said:


> My MIL isn't fond of dogs and the last time she came to visit Murphy jumped and licked her square on her face. She ran off saying she had to go and wash her face with 'cleanser'...Well I think it will be awhile before she comes back


Hmmmm, I'm thinking maybe I can make this work.... :scratchch heehee.


----------



## Phiddler (Sep 1, 2008)

SadieBodean said:


> Hmmmm, I'm thinking maybe I can make this work.... :scratchch heehee.


lol ! Reminds me of the Henny Youngman joke about going on a pleasure trip - took the mother in law to the airport.

Seriously though, Zip does the same thing and keeping him on leash really works. Once he is calm the leash comes off. I also make him sit constantly everytime he wants to be a maniac. He is at a point now he will sit while being a maniac which is funny, because he is so excited and quick and just sits, and then of course tries to run off. Once he gets calm when people are over he gets to be off leash. People have commented that he is so well behaved, but they forget I had his leash on for an hour and a handful of treats.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

My Mom loves Rookie, but I'm pretty careful about bringing him to her house for a visit. Mom's 77 and Rookie is a very excitable 18 month old. I keep the visit relatively short, I always keep his leash on when we're visiting, and I always bring his crate. It helps to exercise him before we get to my Mom's. I make Rookie sit before I allow anyone to pet him. It's hard for him, but he knows he won't get any loving until he sits. I also stand on his leash so that he CAN'T jump when my mom pets him.

I actually find bringing Rookie to my Mom's kind of exhausting because her house is far from dog proof. Rookie finds lots of things to chew on so I have to keep a constant eye on him. My mom doesn't get upset, but I get tired of running around after him. I'll also put the leash around a leg of my chair and put Rookie in a tethered down stay when I need a break and just want to chat. If I'm there for more than an hour, I almost always end up using the crate to give both myself and Rookie a break.


----------



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

The best bet is dog training, our puppy instructor has us doing greeting exercises. You get a friend to greet your dog while he is sitting. Start at a distance where your dog will sit. Have the friend approach while the dog is sitting. If your breaks the sit have the friend turn their back on the dog. Wait until the dog sits and then continue the approach. Continue this until your dog can greet while sitting. Any jumping up results in the friend turning their back to the dog. Lots of treats and praise. I have seen goldens pull their owners while wearing a prong collar in order to greet people.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

>>But otherwise, I work at home during the day and she is really good. I pay attention to her every couple of hours but I go to her, she doesn't bother me, and we take a walk in the afternoon.<<

This bothers me a bit. Maybe I am wrong but Why are you going to her every 2 hours? 
What do you do, when you go to her? 

Whey you and your husband watch TV, why do you take the toys from her. If you don't want to play, ignore her. Yes, that is easier said than done. But this has become a game to her and when all the toys are away she then has learned to stop. You will have to change this "game" in order to stop this behavior. It is going to be hard to ignore her but you MUST do it. Don't speak to her and don't take the toy from her mouth. Just continue watching the tv. Talk to each other, do anything you want but IGNORE her and she will finally learn that you don't want this behavior to continue. IF you want to play, do it when you want YOU want not when she wants. 

Pat


----------

